# 2000 maxima wont hold charge



## Danmaku (Aug 16, 2007)

car has just over 200k miles. the cars battery has begun to die just over night because the car security system would drain it. the mechanic removed it and it worked fine for a while but then it started to do it again. the alternator and belt where loose, so they were tightened and a blown led behind the dashboard was replaced. dont know what else to do so i will appreciate any kind of input.

thanks


----------

